# Will new Amazonia melt emersed Glosso?



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I am inexperienced with growing immersed Glosso for a carpet. I have some leftover Amazonia that I will be starting a little 5g shrimp tank with. After multiple cleanings my ammonia level is around 0.25mg/l with the tank filled with water. If I were to plant glosso immersed with that amt of ammonia in the substrate will I be risking a giant melt? I hate to jack up my water bill over a little 5g tank, but then again I don't want to waste my money on melted plants either. This tank won't be housed with any sort of creatures for quite a while, so that isn't a factor.
Thanks!


----------

